# LED light for 75G



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

I am looking for a new light fixture for my 75 gallon tank. It is probably considered a medium to high light setup with pressurized CO2. It is running with four 54W T5 HO bulbs which are a few years old, and the Tek Light fixture puts out quite a bit of heat. 

Can I get some recommendation on which fixture to consider and how many strips I need for a heavily planted 75G tank?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I use a Finnex Planted Plus over my 75 Walstad tank, and it may be a little too bright for low tech. So might be just right for your tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi @Tomoko Schum

The *Fluval Plant Spectrum Bluetooth* (aka 3.0) will provide [email protected] at the substrate level through a dirty glass top. Here is a thread dealing with readings. Here is a thread comparing the previous model Fluval to Current and Finnex.  Best features are 'bluetooth controlled by free app for your cell phone, three (3) year warranty, internationally known long-time aquarium equipment manufacturer, "800" number for service, adjustable light spectrum and intensity, very good and even front to back coverage.

You may need two of the 48"-60" models depending on the plant species but I would start with one and see how it goes. *Ken's Fish has the 48"-60" model on sale* for 15% off with the coupon code *fluval* Hope this helps! -Roy


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hello, 
It’s been s while 

Any thoughts on an AquaticLifeEdge for install on top of tank with 17 “ depth. Two beam works donut do the trick. Looking for not quite high tech- be nice if it was dimable

Thank you


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

I finally purchased a Fluval Plant Spectrum LED fixture since my t5 light fixture started losing lamps. Compared to running two t5 lamps (originally started out with 6), the LED looks dimmer. I suppose that I need one more LED strip to grow some of my plants, such as Blyxa and Ludwigia arcuata, well. What do you think?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Reading the review of this light, it looks like you need two of them to get around 50 PAR, which is good medium light. Or, 3 of them to get good high light. Blyxa will grow with 50 PAR very well. I don't know about the Ludwigia arcuata.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you all for the help on the light.

Hoppy - It's good to know that I can grow Blyxa with two strips of this light. L. arcuata will grow fine if Blyxa grows okay. I am growing low light plants except for these two. I will get another strip shortly (before the last two t5 lamps go out.)


----------

